# Box joint job for bandsaw?



## The_Stig (27 Nov 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could buy or get plans to make a box joint jig for my bandsaw?


----------



## Gary (2 Dec 2010)

Didn't you fancy trying this one?


----------



## The_Stig (4 Dec 2010)

> Didn't you fancy trying this one?



Sorry, I ended up making too completely different postings in two different parts of the site and probably should have made it here first.

I think as soon as I've got all my kit sorted out again I'll pick up the DVD and give it ago as I'm also interested in the bandsaw jig for cutting accurate tenons as I seem to cock it up a little when I do it by hand.

In the short term since cancelling all my bank cards I'm a little stuck for picking up Christmas present let alone presents for myself until the postman arrives next week.


----------

